# en retrait



## Mirelia

Amigos foreros:

Haré una consulta que me parece muy complicada. He vuelto sobre el tema una y otra vez, he investigado por todos lados y no doy con la solución.

En el libro que estoy traduciendo, el autor menciona un artículo de Freud y a su respecto dice:

"Il s'agit d'un écrit fort en retrait, un des textes les plus en retrait par rapport à la théorie de la séduction. Il y énonce une critique serrée de la théorie de la séduction [...]"

Ahora aclaro: el artículo en cuestión es de 1905. Pero la "teoría de la seducción" fue planteada por Freud en 1895 y abandonada en 1897. Por lo tanto, el artículo al que el autor se refiere es muy posterior a dicha teoría.

Mi problema es: ¿qué sentido le da el autor a este reiterado en retrait?
Porque, hasta donde alcanzan mis nociones de francés, algo en retrait es algo que está atrás, quizá algo que quedó "rezagado", etc. 
Hasta ahora, no recuerdo casos en que en retrait signifique, por ejemplo, "apartado, distanciado", "diferenciado" por (mal(os)) ejemplo(s). 

Espero se haya entendido mi pregunta. Y gracias infinitas por ayudarme.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mirelia:

Pas facile... 

En retrait puede tener dos aspectos:

- en arrière: atrás, por detrás de lo demás.
- en arrière-plan, comme en toile de fond, discret, comme oublié, n'existant pas ou ne voulant pas se faire remarquer (como quedarse en la sombra).

¿Quizás sea esta segunda opción la que te interesa aquí? ¿Cómo lo ves?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cecilio

Pourrait-t-il être "obsoleto" dans ce contexte?


----------



## Mirelia

A Gévy: en mi opinión, en este contexto de ninguna manera es "trasfondo". De todos modos te agradezco el aporte de un sentido para "en retrait" que desconocía. 

A Cecilio: tampoco es "obsoleto", de ninguna manera. A tal punto que Freud jamás volverá a su primigenia teoría de la seducción.

Lo que yo entiendo es que el autor está marcando un "contraste", y un contraste valorativo, no una simple oposición, entre esas dos épocas de Freud. Pero la pregunta subsiste: ¿por qué decirlo con "en retrait"?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> "Il s'agit d'un écrit fort en retrait, un des textes les plus en retrait par rapport à la théorie de la séduction. Il y énonce une critique serrée de la théorie de la séduction [...]"



Yo creo que quiere decir sencillamente que se trata de un texto *muy alejado* de la teoría de la seducción en el sentido de que lo que en él se afirma ahora está muy en desacuerdo con lo que se dijo entonces en dicha teoría.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Leo este _en retrait_ como un _en deçà_ (CNTRL): 





> *a)* [Lieu]  En arrière, de ce côté-ci (par rapport à un point de repère exprimé que l'on n'atteint pas).



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Mirelia

Muchas gracias, Martine, por tu aportación. Me deja con dudas, pero es para pensarla.

Víctor Pérez: tu respuesta me parece muy interesante. Sólo te preguntaría si has visto utilizada la expresión con ese sentido, si te suena "normal" en francés. Y si pudieras aportar algún caso, te lo agradecería muchísimo.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Se dit lecteur de Saint-Simon, d'Owen et de Fourier, mais très *en retrait de* celui-ci quant à la pensée de la liberté…
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/michel.onfray/auffret16dec04.pdf.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mirelia said:


> Muchas gracias, Martine, por tu aportación. Me deja con dudas, pero es para pensarla.
> 
> Víctor Pérez: tu respuesta me parece muy interesante. Sólo te preguntaría si has visto utilizada la expresión con ese sentido, si te suena "normal" en francés. Y si pudieras aportar algún caso, te lo agradecería muchísimo.



La locución *en retrait* es muy usual y "normal" en francés, *Mirelia*. 
Para ver algunos casos, basta con echar una ojeada al Google donde la verás en múltiples aplicaciones, incluida la que nos ocupa.


----------



## Mirelia

Víctor Pérez said:


> La locución *en retrait* es muy usual y "normal" en francés, *Mirelia*.
> Para ver algunos casos, basta con echar una ojeada al Google donde la verás en múltiples aplicaciones, incluida la que nos ocupa.


 

Ah, Víctor Pérez, claro que es "normal" en francés; lo que te pregunté fue si lo es en el sentido de alejado. A esto me dices que sí, y que Google trae muchos ejemplos. Que son los que no pude encontrar, por eso te pedí que especificaras alguno. Pero al fin de cuentas no hay por qué abusarse de los coforeros bien dispuestos como tú !

De paso les aclaro a todos que esa fue mi traducción inicial, y que luego me surgieron las dudas (confirmadas por las otras intervenciones en este hilo...). Pero me parece que optaré directamente por ese sentido, el único lógico y razonable. De paso, he aprendido que en retrait también significa eso.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mirelia said:


> "Il s'agit d'un écrit *fort en retrait*, un des textes *les plus en retrait* par rapport à la théorie de la séduction. Il y énonce une critique serrée de la théorie de la séduction [...]"





Mirelia said:


> Ah, Víctor Pérez, claro que es "normal" en francés; lo que te pregunté fue si lo es en el sentido de alejado. A esto me dices que sí, y que Google trae muchos ejemplos. Que son los que no pude encontrar, por eso te pedí que especificaras alguno. Pero al fin de cuentas no hay por qué abusarse de los coforeros bien dispuestos como tú !
> 
> De paso les aclaro a todos que esa fue mi traducción inicial, y que luego me surgieron las dudas (confirmadas por las otras intervenciones en este hilo...). Pero me parece que optaré directamente por ese sentido, el único lógico y razonable. De paso, he aprendido que en retrait también significa eso.



Hola, *Mirelia*:
No pude contestarte antes.
Como ya hemos visto, *en retrait* puede significar rezagado, retrasado (física y materialmente hablando), es decir, distanciado. 

El CNRTL dice:  





> _Loc._ _En retrait_ ♦ En arrière de l'alignement par rapport à une ligne déterminée.


Puede ser sinónimo, entre otros, de *recul*: *regarder quelque chose avec retrait, avec recul, avec un certain éloignement, une certaine distance...*

Por lo tanto, *fort en retrait* o *des plus en retrait* puede perfectamente ser traducido por *muy distanciado* (o muy alejado) y, aunque solo sea una declaración de buena voluntad, puedo asegurar que he oído y empleado a menudo esta expresión en ese sentido mismo (insisto: mira "très en retrait" en Google).


----------



## Mirelia

Gracias de nuevo, Víctor. Tu aporte me ha sido utilííísimo...


----------



## Bushwhacker

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
En esta frase, en rojo lo que no acabo de entender: 

*Le film n’immortalise pas moins, quoiqu’en retrait, l’acteur que l’actrice.*


Por favor, alguna sugerencia?

Gracias

Se me acaba de ocurrir: ¿no podría significar en *segundo plano*?

Es decir, traduciendo: 

*La película no inmortaliza menos, si bien en un segundo plano, al actor que a la actriz. *

Toda sugerencia es tan necesaria como de agradecer.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Si hablamos de cine, se podría poner: .... aunque en segundo plano,...

PS: estamos de acuerdo con "segundo plano". 
Te traducción me parece bien.


----------



## Bushwhacker

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola:
> Si hablamos de cine, se podría poner: .... aunque en segundo plano,...
> 
> PS: estamos de acuerdo con "segundo plano".
> Te traducción me parece bien.



Gracias. Lo cierto es que yo no pensaba tanto en planos cinematográficos como en una posición algo secundaria. ¿?


----------



## jprr

Bushwhacker said:


> Gracias. Lo cierto es que yo no pensaba tanto en planos cinematográficos como en una *posición* *algo secundaria*. ¿?


Sí, tenés razón... Pero ¿ cómo llamás esta posición en la foto ? jaja 

Quoiqu'en retrait = quoique dans une moindre mesure
Ta traduction me paraît totalement valide.


----------



## Bushwhacker

jprr said:


> Sí, tenés razón... Pero ¿ cómo llamás esta posición en la foto ? jaja
> 
> Quoiqu'en retrait = quoique dans une moindre mesure
> Ta traduction me paraît totalement valide.



Merci beaucoup. Hombre! es más metafórica que visual la expresión, ¿no?

Un saludo


----------



## jprr

Bushwhacker said:


> Merci beaucoup. Hombre! es más metafórica que visual la expresión, ¿no?
> 
> Un saludo


¡ Aquí sí ! en esta frase no tengo la menor duda : es metafórica.
Pero también es cierto que se puede utilizar para decir "il est en retrait sur la photo" => il est un peu derrière / un peu en arrière plan ... por eso le tomé a broma.


----------



## Pohana

*"Le film n’immortalise pas moins, quoiqu’en retrait, l’acteur que l’actrice"

*Propongo*: "el film inmortaliza sin embargo, aunque en un segundo plano, más al actor que a la actriz"

*Aunque no es tema de este thread "ne pas moins" intoduce el término "sin embargo" en la expresión, "quoiqu'en retrait= aunque en (un) segundo plano", en "l'acteur que l'actrice", "que" subordina la actriz al actor.


À +


----------



## Pohana

Quiero agregar que si se traduce "*l’acteur que l’actrice" *en "tanto al actor como a la actriz", la referencia al "segundo plano" no tendría sentido.


----------



## fr08

*NUEVA **PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola, estoy traduciendo un texto y tengo dudas sobre como traducir "en retrait" en la siguiente frase: "alors, plus ou moins consciemment, il traduit en retrait du texte original"
la traducción literal sería: hacia detrás, pero en este caso no lo puedo traducir así. 
si aguien tiene alguna idea...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

**** Gracias Tina, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)
 
Podría ser: distanciado del texto / a la zaga del texto original.


----------



## chupito

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
*​
Hola, podrías decirme el significado de la expresion:  se tenir en retrait.

Os pongo la frase completa.


Si Alain se tenait en retrait, il etait impossible de ne pas le voir, etant donné ses cheveux rouges. 

Gracias.


----------



## yumarco

réponse du dictionnaire :

en retrait : loc adv hacia atrás;
rester en retrait  : fig. quedarse en la retaguardia


----------



## swift

Hola Chupito:

La idea es "mantenerse apartado".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*NUEVA **PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​ 
Tengo una nueva pregunta (no sé cómo indicarlo...)

¿Qué ocurre cuando se trata de "en retrait *sur*"?

Encontré un párrafo de un texto que trata acerca de la "interrogación pura" que caracteriza a la filosofía. Al dar sus características, afirma: 

"Il ne faut donc pas dire que l'interrogation pure est en retrait sur la philosophie passée, qu'elle découvre en elle sa limite, qu'elle connaîit son échec dans l'impossibilité où elle est de toucher le roc, tout au contraire elle n'a pas de limite, revenant sans cesser sur elle-même elle est l'expérience de ce qui est sans fond".

Mi duda es si "en retrait sur" indica una idea de "marcha atrás" ("en retroceso sobre") o de disminución ("en mengua"). A mi juicio es lo primero, pero no pude elucidarlo ni con la lectura de los hilos ni apelando a los diccionarios ni a los ejemplos de Google.

¿Me ayudaríais a entenderlo? Merci!

Pregunto: ¿podría ser que este "est en retrait sur..." fuese "está a la zaga de..."?

Porque he visto en el DRAE lo siguiente:

*zaga**.*
(Del ár. hisp. _sáqa,_ y este del ár. clás. _sāqah_, retaguardia).

*1. *f. Parte trasera de algo.
*2. *f. Carga que se acomoda en la trasera de un vehículo.
*3. *f._ Mil._ Último cuerpo de tropa en marcha.
*4. *m. Jugador que actúa en último lugar.
*5. *adv. l. ant. *detrás.*
*a la **~**, a **~**, *o* en **~**.*
*1. *locs. advs. Atrás o detrás.
*no ir, *o* no irle, *alguien* en **~*a otra persona; o* no quedarse en **~**.*
*1. *locs. verbs. coloqs. No ser inferior a otro en aquello de que se trata.

"Zaga" parece tener la mayoría de los matices que son propios de "retrait" ("parte trasera", "retaguardia", "detrás"...), incluidos los que dan idea de inferioridad ("ir a la zaga", etc.). 

Me pregunto si al poner: "está a la zaga" no lograríamos combinar todos esos diferentes matices con arreglo a lo que expresa la locución francesa. Lo que me hace aún dudar un poco es que, en varios ejemplos que he visto, se utiliza la expresión "est en retrait sur (un sujet)", que no tendría exactamente este sentido...


----------



## swift

Hola León:

Mirá, es curioso. Hay quienes dicen que el problema de concentrarse en el componente gramatical de un texto sólo conduce por caminos tortuosos. Más importante que saber qué hace tal o cual morfema en una frase dada, conviene plantearse la función de la palabra en el enunciado y tratar de verterla de modo que en el texto de llegada no se convierta en un tropiezo.

Todo este circunloquio para decirte que la preposición "sur" está ahí porque marca con respecto a qué está a la zaga la interrogación pura. Es decir que en francés "on est en retrait sur qqch" como en castellano "se está a la zaga de algo" o "con respecto a algo". 

Espero haberte aclarado.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Nueva pregunta!​ 
Buenos días.

Tengo una duda con "en retrait sur".

El contexto trata de la naturaleza de la interrogación filosófica. Se dice que en el mundo cotidiano, las preguntas más simples -como "¿dónde estoy?" o "¿qué hora es?"- permiten un develamiento del mundo gracias a (y no a pesar de) su disimulación misma. A continuación, este comentario:

"Il ne faut donc pas dire que l'interrogation pure est en retrait sur la philosophie passée, qu'elle découvre en elle sa limite, qu'elle connaît son échec dans l'impossibilité où elle est de toucher le roc, tout au contraire elle n'a pas de limite, revenant sans cesse sur elle-même elle est l'expérience de ce qui est sans fond".

Creo que aquí la idea de "en retrait sur" es la de "en segundo plano", pero me queda alguna duda. Hasta aquí, yo diría:

"No es necesario decir, pues, que la interrogación pura está en segundo plano en la filosofía pasada, que descubre en ella su límite, que conoce su fracaso en la imposibilidad en que se encuentra de tocar la roca; muy por el contrario, carece de límite, volviendo sin cesar sobre sí misma ella es la experiencia de lo que carece de fondo".

Les agradeceré toda observación, desde ya... 

P.D.: lo de la roca refiere a Descartes y a su pretensión de que la duda metódica nos instale sobre suelo firme, esto es, sobre la "roca" del Cogito.


----------



## yumarco

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Creo que aquí la idea de "en retrait sur" es la de "en segundo plano"


Yo también lo creo, la idea mía es que este “_en retrait sur_”, conlleva un matiz de inferioridad del primer “método” con respecto al segundo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Sí, yo también pienso que está en segundo plano.
- ... algo relegada en relación con...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Muchísimas gracias.-


----------



## Nikem

Hola.
Quería saber si esta acepción propuesta por jprr 


jprr said:


> +
> Quoiqu'en retrait = quoique dans une moindre mesure


puede ser la traducción de « en retrait » en esta frase, donde la expresión se opone a « en excès »:

Ainsi, il n’y a, en toute rigueur, ni corps ni âme mais une seule vie, que est toujours *en retrait *ou en excès sur elle-même car elle codétermine un monde. 

Fuente: http://books.google.com.ar/books?id=77yri_lLFFcC&pg=PA265&dq="en+retrait+ou+en+exces"&hl=es&ei=z2ZLTqLiE9GugQev0pVz&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCsQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q="en retrait ou en excès"&f=false

Si es correcto quedaría entonces :
« siempre *en menor medida *o en exceso respecto a ella misma »

¿Cómo lo traducirían ustedes ?

¡Gracias !


----------



## Paquita

Lo entiendo más bien como en el post 29:


> Yo también lo creo, la idea mía es que este “_en retrait sur_”, conlleva un matiz de inferioridad del primer “método” con respecto al segundo



La idea es de un "allá" y un "acá" en mi opinión, y una noción de colocación pero debo confesar que no capto bien la idea plasmada en esta frase, ... espera más opiniones.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- en posición retraída
Si la frase no da pie a equívocos (es decir si no se habla de la personalidad de alguien)
- retraído(a)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Pienso también en:
- en deslinde

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

